# fixing the router to the table insert plate



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I bought a Triton TRA 001, and Trend insert plate. I took off the plastic slider base and marked up where to drill on the insert.

However, the screws that mounted the slider base to the router are far too small to go through the 9.8 mm insert plate and securely fix the router - Triton UK are no use at all - where can I get the screws?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A visit to your local hardware store should solve this problem. If you take one of the screws with you they will match up the threads for you.


----------



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike

Thanks, I agree that should be the solution, but these do not look like the ones you can get easily in UK stores. However, I will try it tomorrow: we have lots of big outlets, but very few old fashioned hardware stores.

Paul


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If the visit to the hardware store fails try the UK version of Amazon.com - use the Screw type, threads and/or length as the search parameters. Mike, myself and many others are lucky to have some the few USA real hardware stores close at hand. I have also been surprised at the hard to find machine tool items that I have gotten from Amazon a excellent prices.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## ZZfan (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Paul

I had the same issue and bought mine on ebay, less than £3 for pack of 4
1/4" UNC Stainless Countersunk Slotted Machine Screws 

Type in this item code 121052937321 - you can then choose the length required.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

Mike

As I suspected, none of the stores sell anything like it - any other ideas , or from anyone else. What have other members done to attach a Triton router to the table insert plate?

Paul


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

PinStA said:


> Mike
> 
> As I suspected, none of the stores sell anything like it - any other ideas , or from anyone else. What have other members done to attach a Triton router to the table insert plate?
> 
> Paul




Use your dial calipers to get the O.D., and use a thread pitch gauge to get the correct sizes:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_pitch_gauge


Once you know for sure......the exact size, just Google it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

PinStA said:


> Mike
> 
> As I suspected, none of the stores sell anything like it - any other ideas , or from anyone else. What have other members done to attach a Triton router to the table insert plate?
> 
> Paul


An industrial supply store should have them, you know the type that sells bolts, bearings, seals, etc to manufacturing plants. The only problem is that you might have to buy a box of them.


----------



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks All.

After fruitless search at Homebase, Wickes, B&Q etc got them from Amazon - so great to have help from friends!

Paul


----------



## chairman17 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Paul, I was in the exact same situation as you recently. What you need are 1/4 20 UNC machine screws 5/8 - 3/4, they will fit perfectly,

Mike from Manchester


----------



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, having solved the problem it begs the question - why not put some additional screws in the box Triton?

The TRA 001 is ~ £200 ($260?) and is marketed as a dual mode which fits well on a table and will work for many years - so why not assist those who wish to use it that way?

Also, I was very disappointed with Triton - I sent a request for help via their website and they never replied, and they have no actual outlets in the UK, only tool distributors without any technical knowledge (just telesales people).

Thank goodness for this forum - the actual router is great though, although it is very difficult to see what you are doing in plunger or fixed mode.

Any other users who know how to fit the adjuster for table mounted depth control?

Regfards

Paul


----------



## PinStA (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks Mike - they are on their way!


----------



## bowled00 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Paul
Bit late now but how I fixed mine: took off the sub-base, undid the 2 thumbscrews that hold the metal base, removed the springs (making the screws about 3-4mm longer), drilled the holes & used a Forstner bit to countersink the screw heads a wee bit (adding 2-3mm more to the usable screw length). It's been hanging upside down since March, no problem, so I hope I didn't damage the plate.

Re the adjuster- unscrew the plastic sub-base & lay it on the plate aligned with the mounting holes: there's a semi-circle notch in the plate that the winder handle runs along. Use this notch to make the circle for a 1/2" or 13mm hole: this will line up with the micro adjust fitting on the router. Just make sure to remember the router is upside down & the plate is right way up before you drill (like I didn't!).

Triton themselves have taken a vow of silence, but I had great help from Dennis Leveret at Triton UK ([email protected])- available at all hours.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, the Triton includes the spring loaded knobs on carriage bolts which is how the router attaches to the Triton table.


----------



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Paul

Dont use these four fixings, they are just threads into the cast base of the router. Use the two 6mm fixings that the Triton metal base attaches to and then it is through fixed to the insert plate not hanging on just the four fixings that do not have that many threads in the base.


all the best Roy


----------

